# كتاب باللغة العربية حول Autocad 2010



## نورس جزار (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود إخباركم عن كتاب صدر حديثاً حول Autocad 2010 وهو باللغة العربية

اسم الكتاب: Autocad 2010 دورة في كتاب
تأليف: المهندس وسيم خوري
عد الصفحات: 400

لرؤية المزيد من التفاصيل حول الكتاب:

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?products_id=964

كما يمكنكم تحميل فصل مجاني من الكتاب من خلال الرابط التالي:

http://www.raypub.com/pdf2003/chapter/autocad_2010_session_chapter12.pdf




وإليكم كتاب آخر مجاني لكن باللغة الإنكليزية:

للتحميل:

http://www.4shared.com/document/S8_NgOva/autocad-2010.html?s=1

أتمنى أن تنال الكتب إعجابكم وتجدو فيها الفائدة

تحياتي

نورس
​


----------



## سنا الأمل (21 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسنااااااااتك


----------



## الفقير1956 (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد علي الموضوع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاته
مشكورين جدا جدا


----------



## بنت معمار (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا نورس 
الخير علي جناحيك 
رابط الكتاب الأجنبي نوت فاليد
كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## bahaa pop (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تكرم يا أخي


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخى وما قصرت


----------



## محب للعمارة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي علي المجهود


----------



## body55 (4 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا نورnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (5 مايو 2013)

The link in 4shared is not valid many thanks dear


----------

